# Buying Ibuprofen and Codeine in Spain



## chris&vicky

Is it possible to buy Nurofen Plus or equivalent (ibuprofen and codeine) over the counter in Spain as you can in the UK?


----------



## xabiaxica

chris&vicky said:


> Is it possible to buy Nurofen Plus or equivalent (ibuprofen and codeine) over the counter in Spain as you can in the UK?


yes 

only the farmacia counter though - nothing at all medicinal is available in supermarkets as it is in the UK


----------



## stevelin

In the farmacia you can buy this and Ibuprofen 600mg in big boxes as well as paracetamol 1g much large does than in Uk and much cheaper


----------



## chris&vicky

xabiachica said:


> yes
> 
> only the farmacia counter though - nothing at all medicinal is available in supermarkets as it is in the UK


Thank you. Yes I meant at the farmacia I realise you can buy no medical at supermarkets I was just curious if I can just walk in and buy or if I need a prescription for a codeine product.


----------



## chris&vicky

stevelin said:


> In the farmacia you can buy this and Ibuprofen 600mg in big boxes as well as paracetamol 1g much large does than in Uk and much cheaper


Ibuprofen with Codeine? Does it have a different brand name in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica

chris&vicky said:


> Thank you. Yes I meant at the farmacia I realise you can buy no medical at supermarkets I was just curious if I can just walk in and buy or if I need a prescription for a codeine product.


ahh - but not eevryone realises that!

you'll find that you can buy a lot of UK 'prescription only' items OTC in Spain


----------



## Chopera

I am having a similar discussion on another forum :juggle:

Ibuprofen and many paracetemols with codeine are not OTC medicines in Spain.

However many Spanish pharmacies do (illegally) sell them OTC:

http://elpais.com/diario/2008/12/08/...04_850215.html

In Madrid it is difficult to get hold of these medicines OTC - the authorities seem to have cracked down a bit.

Also please be careful with dosages. Many of the "presciption only" medicines that seem to be given out OTC in Spain come in stronger concentrations.


----------



## stevelin

Yes I think so just need to go in and ask


----------



## stevelin

Ive brought medication over the counter with codeine in just not that mix they do a very good cough medicine which has codeine in just ask in the Farmacia as they keep it behind the counter


----------



## chris&vicky

Chopera said:


> I am having a similar discussion on another forum :juggle:
> 
> Ibuprofen and many paracetemols with codeine are not OTC medicines in Spain.
> 
> However many Spanish pharmacies do (illegally) sell them OTC:
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2008/12/08/...04_850215.html
> 
> In Madrid it is difficult to get hold of these medicines OTC - the authorities seem to have cracked down a bit.
> 
> Also please be careful with dosages. Many of the "presciption only" medicines that seem to be given out OTC in Spain come in stronger concentrations.


Thanks. Link does not appear to work though.


----------



## Chopera

chris&vicky said:


> Thanks. Link does not appear to work though.


Las farmacias se saltan la ley | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS

I'll edit my post as well, thanks


----------



## Chopera

Chopera said:


> I am having a similar discussion on another forum :juggle:
> 
> Ibuprofen and many paracetemols with codeine are not OTC medicines in Spain.
> 
> However many Spanish pharmacies do (illegally) sell them OTC:
> 
> Las farmacias se saltan la ley | Edición impresa | EL PAÍS
> 
> In Madrid it is difficult to get hold of these medicines OTC - the authorities seem to have cracked down a bit.
> 
> Also please be careful with dosages. Many of the "presciption only" medicines that seem to be given out OTC in Spain come in stronger concentrations.


Now with correct link


----------



## tonyinspain

chris&vicky said:


> Is it possible to buy Nurofen Plus or equivalent (ibuprofen and codeine) over the counter in Spain as you can in the UK?


Some farmacia yes some no i have just had a abscess and got from my farmacia amoxicillin 1gm
Iburafen 1g but you must ask to what dosage you need and they will gladly tell you
I called into my village farmacias and they said no i needed a prescription so if at first you don't succeed comes to mind


----------



## thrax

We use four different farmacias. Some of them sell almost everything over the counter whilst others offer a prescription only service. We have a cat who is undergoing chemo at the moment for a (removed) ear tumour. What we need is a simple ear spray; three of the four chemists happily provide it but one says, no prescription necessary.


----------



## Aron

chris&vicky said:


> Is it possible to buy Nurofen Plus or equivalent (ibuprofen and codeine) over the counter in Spain as you can in the UK?


You can buythem at the farmacia. However, unlike the UK they are not cheap. We always bring loads back if we go to the UK. I know they limit you what you can buy in one go, but if yo go to several shops you can get enough


----------



## stevelin

try this link find it useful for comparison 
NIDOL - Equivalencias Internacionales


----------



## Stravinsky

Chopera said:


> I am having a similar discussion on another forum :juggle:
> 
> *Ibuprofen and many paracetemols with codeine are not OTC medicines in Spain.*
> 
> However many Spanish pharmacies do (illegally) sell them OTC:
> 
> http://elpais.com/diario/2008/12/08/...04_850215.html
> 
> In Madrid it is difficult to get hold of these medicines OTC - the authorities seem to have cracked down a bit.
> 
> Also please be careful with dosages. Many of the "presciption only" medicines that seem to be given out OTC in Spain come in stronger concentrations.


Well, in 7 years we have always bought Paracetemol / Paracetemol and Codeine and Ibuprofen 600mg over the counter in farmacias all over Spain.

Dentists prescribe Ibuprofen 600mg as well for tooth ache.

In some cases, which seems a little more dodgy, you can buy antibiotics over the counter as well, but I wouldnt recommend it 

Statins are over the counter as well, varying in price from a couple of euros upwards


----------



## chris&vicky

Aron said:


> You can buythem at the farmacia. However, unlike the UK they are not cheap. We always bring loads back if we go to the UK. I know they limit you what you can buy in one go, but if yo go to several shops you can get enough


You can buy them online if in the UK not sure about in Spain. Nurofen Plus Tablets - 32: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


----------



## chris&vicky

Stravinsky said:


> Well, in 7 years we have always bought Paracetemol / Paracetemol and Codeine and Ibuprofen 600mg over the counter in farmacias all over Spain.
> 
> Dentists prescribe Ibuprofen 600mg as well for tooth ache.
> 
> In some cases, which seems a little more dodgy, you can buy antibiotics over the counter as well, but I wouldnt recommend it
> 
> Statins are over the counter as well, varying in price from a couple of euros upwards


That is interesting. I currently have Statins and tablets for Blood Pressure, so it may be possible to buy these OTC?


----------



## country boy

I have been buying Codeisan ( Codeine)30mg and Termalgin ( Paracetamol) 500mg for 14 years in Spain for a back problem. ( Dose 1 +2, max 4 times daily) They were prescribed for me originally in England, until one month ago my village Pharmacy used to supply them willy nilly with no paperwork. Not any more, the same nice girl will not supply any codeine product without a 'script now...she looked really embarrassed and told me it was a new rule.
I read that you can get a high from Codeine so presumably it's the drug addicts that have cut off this avenue of pain relief, which really suited my condition and has for 40 years. [email protected]@er! I really don't want to go and sit in a Doctors waiting room, I just hate them. Hey ho!


----------



## chris&vicky

country boy said:


> I have been buying Codeisan ( Codeine)30mg and Termalgin ( Paracetamol) 500mg for 14 years in Spain for a back problem. ( Dose 1 +2, max 4 times daily) They were prescribed for me originally in England, until one month ago my village Pharmacy used to supply them willy nilly with no paperwork. Not any more, the same nice girl will not supply any codeine product without a 'script now...she looked really embarrassed and told me it was a new rule.
> I read that you can get a high from Codeine so presumably it's the drug addicts that have cut off this avenue of pain relief, which really suited my condition and has for 40 years. [email protected]@er! I really don't want to go and sit in a Doctors waiting room, I just hate them. Hey ho!


I have Sarcoidosis and I find the only relief I get is from taking Codeine and Ibuprofen. I know the risks of Codeine, it is highly addictive. I have discussed it with my GP who says all medicines carry some kind of risk, it is a balance of risk v relief and that I should decide myself. 

I try to be sensible. I normally take no more that 2 or 3 tablets a day each tablet contains only 12.8mg Codeine phosphate and 200mg Ibuprofen. They give me relief in the evenings when thighs get worse. I would just like to be able to buy a similar product, or even buy 30mg Codeisan that I could combine with Ibuprofen which I am sure is freely available.


----------



## mrypg9

Not only can you buy OTC paracetomol and ibruprofen here, the strength of these is much higher than in the UK. I've bought OTC but now have a prescription for paracetomol one gram four times a day......if I put a week's dosage in a heap and crushed it it would look like cocaine ansd probably have the same effect....28 grammes of paracetomol

I told the doc I prefer to use other remedies......certain herbal ones He agreed.


----------



## stevelin

Our Dr prescribes my OH medication on a repeat bases normally 6 months or even a year at a time as were tax residents and OAP we only have to pay 10% of value. Just been prescribed some antibiotic cost to me 35 cents !!!


----------



## bob_bob

stevelin said:


> In the farmacia you can buy this and Ibuprofen 600mg in big boxes as well as paracetamol 1g much large does than in Uk and much cheaper


Please be very very very careful with these medications, the Ibuprofen can play a merry dance with your stomach and you can very easily overdose on paracetamol and or cause renal problems. The 30/500 mix are also easily addictive because of the codeine content. If your taking the likes of Ibuprofen in a high dose on a regular basis talk to your doctor about taking Omeprazole et al with it to help protect your stomach.


----------



## Stravinsky

chris&vicky said:


> That is interesting. I currently have Statins and tablets for Blood Pressure, so it may be possible to buy these OTC?


It IS possible, they are sold at every farmacia, but you must have regular blood tests as you probably know



country boy said:


> I have been buying Codeisan ( Codeine)30mg and Termalgin ( Paracetamol) 500mg for 14 years in Spain for a back problem. ( Dose 1 +2, max 4 times daily) They were prescribed for me originally in England, until one month ago my village Pharmacy used to supply them willy nilly with no paperwork. Not any more, the same nice girl will not supply any codeine product without a 'script now...she looked really embarrassed and told me it was a new rule.
> I read that you can get a high from Codeine so presumably it's the drug addicts that have cut off this avenue of pain relief, which really suited my condition and has for 40 years. [email protected]@er! I really don't want to go and sit in a Doctors waiting room, I just hate them. Hey ho!


Yes Codeine is addictive. Thats why you are advised not to take them for more than 3 days at a time normally. Thats what they tell you in the UK anyway 

In Spain I have found that Analgilasa is a good alternative pain killer.


----------



## IanB

bob_bob said:


> Please be very very very careful with these medications, the Ibuprofen can play a merry dance with your stomach and you can very easily overdose on paracetamol and or cause renal problems. The 30/500 mix are also easily addictive because of the codeine content. If your taking the likes of Ibuprofen in a high dose on a regular basis talk to your doctor about taking Omeprazole et al with it to help protect your stomach.


I really do agree with and reinforce what Bob has said here. I was prescribed (during the failures of Stafford Hospital) 1800mg of Ibuprofen per day for osteoarthritis when the hip really needed timely replacement. This was then supplemented with a COX-2 anti inflammatory now banned in the UK, following he spread of this disease this was followed up large doses of diclofenac (another anti inflammatory) for 15 months (despite severe warnings from NICE on this subject). The net result was the removal and stripping of muscle mass from the left hand side of my heart leading to a very large clot inside the left ventricle. Heart failure and many drugs for the remainder of my life as the condition is now inoperable and irrepairable. So please be aware and please be careful in the quantites that you are taking, my case is NOT isolated and these drugs are NOT HARMLESS.

regards


----------



## Stravinsky

IanB said:


> I really do agree with and reinforce what Bob has said here. I was prescribed (during the failures of Stafford Hospital) 1800mg of Ibuprofen per day for osteoarthritis when the hip really needed timely replacement. This was then supplemented with a COX-2 anti inflammatory now banned in the UK, following he spread of this disease this was followed up large doses of diclofenac (another anti inflammatory) for 15 months (despite severe warnings from NICE on this subject). The net result was the removal and stripping of muscle mass from the left hand side of my heart leading to a very large clot inside the left ventricle. Heart failure and many drugs for the remainder of my life as the condition is now inoperable and irrepairable. So please be aware and please be careful in the quantites that you are taking, my case is NOT isolated and these drugs are NOT HARMLESS.
> 
> regards


That is crazy!

In the States some years ago I had tooth ache. I took the normal amount of Ibuprofen by UK standards and it did nothing. I went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me to double the does, up to 1000 mg but not to take it for more thaqn 7 days. It worked, in as much as my tooth ache went. Hopefully thats all that went.

Anti inflammatory drugs in general arent supposed to be too good for the heart. I have also been prescribed diclofenac in small doses for a neck problem, but to be honest I dont tend to take it too much


----------



## gus-lopez

bob_bob said:


> Please be very very very careful with these medications, the Ibuprofen can play a merry dance with your stomach and you can very easily overdose on paracetamol and or cause renal problems. The 30/500 mix are also easily addictive because of the codeine content. If your taking the likes of Ibuprofen in a high dose on a regular basis talk to your doctor about taking Omeprazole et al with it to help protect your stomach.


I must be the odd one out. When I was prescribed Omeprazole to prevent upset stomach from statin & BP tablet it did the complete opposite & made me ill. 
I stopped the lot & restarted ,leaving out the omeprazole. Doctor still scratches his head over why it affects me. :lol:
I've never had a problem with anything upsetting my stomach except those tablets. 
here you can but statins & BP tablets over the counter along with many anti-biotics. 

Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs.Used to get a prescription from the Vet but don't bother now.
I also buy Limovan sleeping tablets & a strong painkiller, the name escapes me at the moment, 10 boxes at a time ( I just tell the Pharmacist in the morning & he orders & I pick up in the evening ) for sending back to the UK for Sis-in laws mum.


----------



## IanB

Stravinsky said:


> That is crazy!
> 
> In the States some years ago I had tooth ache. I took the normal amount of Ibuprofen by UK standards and it did nothing. I went to the pharmacy and the pharmacist told me to double the does, up to 1000 mg but not to take it for more thaqn 7 days. It worked, in as much as my tooth ache went. Hopefully thats all that went.
> 
> Anti inflammatory drugs in general arent supposed to be too good for the heart. I have also been prescribed diclofenac in small doses for a neck problem, but to be honest I dont tend to take it too much


Yes. When I questioned what had happened to me with these supposedly "safe" drugs and just how rare was this problem I was told and I quote:-

_"it is a known side effect of anti-inflammatories, not rare but infrequent" _ 

We are already aware of three other cases in a small circle (my wife's hairdresser LOL) of males who have the same or a very similar diagnosis at a similar age (mine was 59/60) for the heart problem when the collapse finally happened.

As a footnote to all this when battling Stafford over the hip problem I did manage to get my hands a copy of a paper published by Bristol Royal Infirmary ( a professor no less) which alludes in outline to the potential for further damage to joints from taking large quantities of the family of drugs we know as anti-inflammatories over a long period. I still have about 10kilos of this paperwork in my loft from this battle with Stafford and the next I go up there I will try and look it out.

regards


----------



## IanB

gus-lopez said:


> I must be the odd one out. When I was prescribed Omeprazole to prevent upset stomach from statin & BP tablet it did the complete opposite & made me ill.
> I stopped the lot & restarted ,leaving out the omeprazole. Doctor still scratches his head over why it affects me. :lol:
> I've never had a problem with anything upsetting my stomach except those tablets.
> here you can but statins & BP tablets over the counter along with many anti-biotics.
> 
> Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs.Used to get a prescription from the Vet but don't bother now.
> I also buy Limovan sleeping tablets & a strong painkiller, the name escapes me at the moment, 10 boxes at a time ( I just tell the Pharmacist in the morning & he orders & I pick up in the evening ) for sending back to the UK for Sis-in laws mum.


No Gus,

All drugs, according to my previous GP, are poisonous in some form or other and he says there is always a price to [pay one way or another. Omeprazole just did nothing for me when it was tried, i.e it just did not work for the acidity or heart burn. Ranitidine (Zantac) is about the only that works for me. Problem being that technically it is forbidden for patients taking warfarin based anti-coagulants. I do take when bad indigestion comes along but avoid it like the plague on the day before an INR test because "nursey" always knows if I have broken the rules LOL!

regards


----------



## bob_bob

gus-lopez said:


> I must be the odd one out. When I was prescribed Omeprazole to prevent upset stomach from statin & BP tablet it did the complete opposite & made me ill.
> I stopped the lot & restarted ,leaving out the omeprazole. Doctor still scratches his head over why it affects me. :lol:
> I've never had a problem with anything upsetting my stomach except those tablets.
> here you can but statins & BP tablets over the counter along with many anti-biotics.
> 
> Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs.Used to get a prescription from the Vet but don't bother now.
> I also buy Limovan sleeping tablets & a strong painkiller, the name escapes me at the moment, 10 boxes at a time ( I just tell the Pharmacist in the morning & he orders & I pick up in the evening ) for sending back to the UK for Sis-in laws mum.


Limovan is known as Zimovane in the UK, 3.75 or 7.5 is a typical dose and really you should not be taking them long term nor the antibiotics your on. Have you had a good check up with a doctor recently? Limovan is also addictive and if you have been taking it for a few months or longer and if you are told to come off it do so slowly after taking advice.

Zimovane is now slowly going out of prescriptive use because of addiction and abuse issues and replaced with anti histamines which will help you sleep at night.


----------



## XTreme

gus-lopez said:


> Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs.Used to get a prescription from the Vet but don't bother now.


Can you still get antibiotics over the counter there Richard? They've cracked down here from the beginning of the year.


----------



## gus-lopez

XTreme said:


> Can you still get antibiotics over the counter there Richard? They've cracked down here from the beginning of the year.


Yes as far as I know. I need some more for the dogs so I 'll let you know next week.

bob_bob. You obviously missed this part of my post;
" for sending back to the UK for Sis-in laws mum."
& this bit ;
" Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs".

I don't take anything except Bp tablet at present.


----------



## XTreme

gus-lopez said:


> Yes as far as I know. I need some more for the dogs so I 'll let you know next week.


Cheers Richard.....just send me a PM!


----------



## bob_bob

gus-lopez said:


> Yes as far as I know. I need some more for the dogs so I 'll let you know next week.
> 
> bob_bob. You obviously missed this part of my post;
> " for sending back to the UK for Sis-in laws mum."
> & this bit ;
> " Dacortin & Dalacin I buy over the counter for the dogs".
> 
> I don't take anything except Bp tablet at present.


Sorry about that but regardless my post stands, whoever is getting them needs a check up, your not doing her any favours at all.


----------



## gus-lopez

Went to the Farmácia this morning with a prescription for 3 items from the vet for one of our dogs.
Jokingly said " I suppose there's no discount for her ?" lol

watched the items go past the scanner; 5,95€; 8,93€; 10,63€ ;  I'm getting 25 out of my wallet when the Pharmacist says " That's 10,05€ " 
What ! 
Apparently with a prescription, even from the Vet, the discount applies. :lol:
So I paid 40% of the full amount . Worrying really.Then again she does have her own medical card. :lol:


----------



## extranjero

Is it legal to send prescription drugs by post to someone in UK


----------



## gus-lopez

We do.Can't see why it wouldn't be legal ?


----------



## extranjero

gus-lopez said:


> We do.Can't see why it wouldn't be legal ?


Because it is only available on prescription in UK


----------



## chris&vicky

extranjero said:


> Is it legal to send prescription drugs by post to someone in UK


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

